# Billy Graham and Woody Allen



## panta dokimazete (Nov 10, 2008)

Not sure about placement of this thread - Evangelism or Entertainment...good video, though:

[video=youtube;a6iAaxOAHCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6iAaxOAHCM[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Nov 10, 2008)

Of course, as we all know, Billy just celebrated his 90th birthday. I pray he will refute some of the things he has said in his latter days. I sure liked the younger Billy Graham.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 10, 2008)

me, too


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 10, 2008)

Is he a victim of the Wesley syndrome?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 10, 2008)

I was really saddened by that.
I didn't hear the gospel.

I heard lots of:
1) moralism
2) talk of indiscriminate divine benevolence

Sounded just like JOsteen to me.

This is a good example of the stuff that emptied out the "evangelical" wing of the mainline denominations, and is presently killing the rest of "evangelicalism."


----------

